# Making a stool - need special casters



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I want to make a stool with spring loaded casters such that when you step on the stool, the casters retract and the stool sets firmly on the floor. When you step off, the stool lifts a little on the casters and is easy to push around.

I can find spring loaded casters on the internet, but when I read the description it is clear that they are not what I am looking for. They're intended to be like shock absorbers for heavy loads.

Maybe the casters I want have a different name other than "spring loaded casters" or "spring casters".

Can anyone offer advice on where I could find these casters?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Rich!
here in Winnipeg there is a place called "Casterland" and they have an enormous inventory. Check them out at http://www.casterland.com/ I know shipping may be a bit higher than normal, from Canada. I'd be happy to pick something up for you and ship it, or you could purchase direct from their website. (I've been looking for an excuse to go there myself!) Looks like "Ladder Casters" in the specialized casters heading might be what you need, they are spring-loaded and pretty much the same principle.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Another search Rich..
"step stool casters"

there's a whole bunch of those out there..


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Why do I always LOL when I see "making a stool" ????


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Combining the phrase "making a stool" with "caster" (like "caster oil") is rather humorous. I'm glad I could give Jay a chuckle.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

<--just rolls his eyes…


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is a link. I searched "step stool replacement casters" and this is all I could find. Depending on the weight of the stool this may do the trick.

http://www.shopbrodart.com/equipment/facilities-management/ladders-and-step-stools/_/Cramer-Kik-Step-Stool-Single-Caster-Replacement/

For any thing heaver you may try an industrial supply that sells parts for ladder or maintenance stand parts. We use a lot of the maintenance stands for aircraft maintenance that have the heavy duty retractable casters that would be perfect for your application. If need be I can try and get a part number when I go into work tonight.

I hope this helps your search.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. Mike, I think you found exactly what I need and the price is good as well. Thank you.

Why didn't I think to search "step stool replacement casters".


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's another place to try, it's more along the lines of what we use at work, and you should be able to get replacement casters for the stand around the middle half of the page: http://www.tri-arc.com/PDF/TriArcTreadsLocks.pdf

Good luck.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anxious to see the finished step-stool, Rich.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL…"caster oil"...that's genius, Rich. I bet a lot of people don't know what castor oil is!


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Jay you make a good point! When I was a kid Caster oil was the miracle drug or at least I think my Mother thought so…LOL..I hate that stuff.


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

I have had great service for all my caster needs from M&M supplt, Inc http://www.mandmsupply.com/Quote-Request.html


----------



## gamoses (Apr 22, 2015)

Richgreer, did you end up completing this stool? I'm now in the same boat. If you bought the replacement casters mentioned, how did you decide to attach them to the stool itself? Thanks!


----------

